# Heater body suit idea



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

What you guys think? OK age is creeping up on me and Im getting cold hunting. The HBS is Im sure the answer but the $ is not there. So always thinking out side the box (Im cheap):wink: heres what Im thinking. Were I work I can get some thick insulated camo overalls at a great discount. Im not a big dude I would normally wear a large but If i purchased a 2X or 3X and cut the arms off and sew the holes shut I could use it like the real deal. I believe I can lower the zipper from inside with no noise and add some clip on suspenders on the inside to keep it from falling all the way down. So you think it would work or is this another silly idea?:darkbeer:


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. Show us pics when it is done!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Im still mulling this over:confused2: I will feel real stupid if I buy a set of jumbo coveralls cut the sleeves of and it dosent work like I hoped.:***: :darkbeer:


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't cut the arms off, pull them to the inside and tie them off, then if it doesn't work, you are not out too much. If you are going to rip into it, cut the inseam out and sew the fronts together, and the backs together. More like a sleeping bag, although it might not give you much room inside to move around. Might need to be a "tall" version.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

i have thought about using a sleeping bag


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Dustdevil21 said:


> Don't cut the arms off, pull them to the inside and tie them off, then if it doesn't work, you are not out too much. If you are going to rip into it, cut the inseam out and sew the fronts together, and the backs together. More like a sleeping bag, although it might not give you much room inside to move around. Might need to be a "tall" version.


Great idea on the arms and the tall size. Not sure about sewing the the inseams it would make it like the Warm Bag but Im not sure I want something with no legs seems like it could get tricky trying to rotate in the stand?


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i have thought about using a sleeping bag


I looked at the sleeping bags we had at work but the zippers were loud and tended to get stuck. Plus the coveralls I found were water,wind resistant and a good camo pattern. :darkbeer:


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

from all the coveralls I have had none of them had a real quiet zipper. they are normally pretty coarse zippers.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

One of the big advantages of the HBS is the internal strapping that holds the suit back and out of the way when it is opened.


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a friend that has one made of sleeping bag. His mom made it for him she used the sub zero sleeping bag. She closed the top with them string like u see on the hoodies. he puts it over his shoulder when his ready to make a shot his slips it down no noise at all.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

rutnstrut said:


> One of the big advantages of the HBS is the internal strapping that holds the suit back and out of the way when it is opened.


I planed on using some clip on suspenders like you use on tool belts only putting them on the inside. :darkbeer:


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

captain71 said:


> I have a friend that has one made of sleeping bag. His mom made it for him she used the sub zero sleeping bag. She closed the top with them string like u see on the hoodies. he puts it over his shoulder when his ready to make a shot his slips it down no noise at all.


 :set1_thinking: This could work Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would say it will work , and is a great idea!!!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Let us see this body suit when u r done!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

This sounds as if it will work, I to want to see it when you are finished. I to thought about using a sleeping bag once.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Only issue I see with a sleeping bag is that they are side zip, wouldn't you want the zipper in the front?? I was up in Ny's finger lake region last weekend and wish I would of had something like this on stand I to am cheap!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can see u sewing them legs together and then falling over like a big old lummocks with his shoes ties together.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I can see u sewing them legs together and then falling over like a big old lummocks with his shoes ties together.


:embara:True Im not exactly graceful so I WILL NOT be sewing the legs. I also have been wondering if its something I could wear in my Tree Saddle? We shall see Im waiting for payday and I will give this thing a shot. :darkbeer:


----------



## pierson409 (Oct 7, 2009)

This idea sounds great. I think I might give it a try for late muzzleloader season here in Iowa. Last year it was ridiculously cold and windy in early january. How much do you think I should expect to spend on 3XL camo coveralls?


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

pierson409 said:


> This idea sounds great. I think I might give it a try for late muzzleloader season here in Iowa. Last year it was ridiculously cold and windy in early january. How much do you think I should expect to spend on 3XL camo coveralls?


The ones I have my eye on are the Redhead Mountain Stalkers from Bass Pro (I get a great discount) the 3X ones are going for $149.00 :darkbeer:


----------



## pierson409 (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw some of those online for 109.00, try the mossy oak instead of the realtree on the websight. I dont know if that would affect your discount though.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

pierson409 said:


> I saw some of those online for 109.00, try the mossy oak instead of the realtree on the websight. I dont know if that would affect your discount though.


 :mg:OK this could be good If the store I work at matches the Internet price and then gives me my 40% off.:wink: I could have my version of the HBS for $65.40 :darkbeer:


----------



## pierson409 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I need to try to get a job there to get a discount like that


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

pierson409 said:


> I think I need to try to get a job there to get a discount like that


 I only get it on the Bass Pro brands Im not sure It will apply to this because its on clearance? :darkbeer:


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a HBS and just hunted yesterday from 1 to 5:10 pm and up a tree 38 feet and a NW wind of 10-20 mph the highs up here are single digit in mn. It kept me warm. My point is if you use coveralls you will isolate your legs kind of like finger gloves versus chopper style mitts. The body suit just cut the mustard in these temps and I could really appreciate the bag effect of the HBS. A lot of blood flow goes through your groin area hence putting out a lot of heat. I feel you will not stay warm in temp under 10 deg. in coveralls or everyone would be wearing them. I have poor circulation and really cold feet. You need your legs to stay warm or you will suffer. I feel a sleeping bag is your best bet to keep all parts warm. I have used them in the past with suspenders from a carpenter belt and had good results. If you could add a heavy hooded enclosure over the sleeping bag you would be really warm.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

timberjak said:


> I use a HBS and just hunted yesterday from 1 to 5:10 pm and up a tree 38 feet and a NW wind of 10-20 mph the highs up here are single digit in mn. It kept me warm. My point is if you use coveralls you will isolate your legs kind of like finger gloves versus chopper style mitts. The body suit just cut the mustard in these temps and I could really appreciate the bag effect of the HBS. A lot of blood flow goes through your groin area hence putting out a lot of heat. I feel you will not stay warm in temp under 10 deg. in coveralls or everyone would be wearing them. I have poor circulation and really cold feet. You need your legs to stay warm or you will suffer. I feel a sleeping bag is your best bet to keep all parts warm. I have used them in the past with suspenders from a carpenter belt and had good results. If you could add a heavy hooded enclosure over the sleeping bag you would be really warm.


 Good advise and it make sense I have to look at the bags again and see if one of them fit the bill. Question though the HBS has legs unlike a true sleeping bag do you find that your legs get cold?


----------



## buc8221 (Feb 10, 2010)

i've had one for about 25 years the boys from the carolina's could take cold weather bow hunt'n so they come with this idea.to tell you the truth i have set in blowing cold an snow all day an not get cold or wet or did i forget to tell you mine suit has a gortex outer shell.don't use it all the time but if you got 25 years out of yours [pretty cheap]using over that time.how many pair of coveralls will you use an still be cold.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe our cold isn't as cold as yours but I found going to Walmart and buying the back heat pads the ones that wrap around you with velcro on front to hold in place about 6 bucks for a box of two last all day placed on the kidney area. Keeps me comfortable in my insulated bibs and top, Carhart of coarse, heck I keep it on untill next day when at deer camp still warm the next morning. Helps these old bones for nice sleep that night after being in a tree stand all day!


----------



## bman101 (Oct 12, 2006)

a couple years ago there was a thead in this section(diy) where a guy showed how he used a sleeping bad and made a hbs out of it i bet if u searched and did some digging u could find it- i rember he used a safty harness (the ones that come free in the box with stands) as the shoulder straps inside!!! he did the whole thing for under 100$$


----------



## KZ3 (May 27, 2005)

I made one out of coveralls and it works great. I bought a size 3x bigger than normal and tall. I took the insulation out of the arms and cut them off at the elbow. I just pull my arms inside the body part and the arm part that is left seals the arm hole. When it's time for a shot you just stick your arms out the arm holes, which is really fast and quiet. I also sewed just the bottom of the feet. You can still wear boots with it and your feet go out the zipper part on the legs. If your feet get cold you can take your boots off and stick them in the leg part and zipper them closed. I can even were light boots inside mine if I wanted. Best thing I have for cold hunting.


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

hjort jagare said:


> :mg:OK this could be good If the store I work at matches the Internet price and then gives me my 40% off.:wink: I could have my version of the HBS for $65.40 :darkbeer:


The Warmbag is on sale for only $149 right now....seems pointless to do all that work and it not end up right to only save $80........


----------



## Florida Marine (Jun 16, 2010)

buckslayer1210 said:


> The Warmbag is on sale for only $149 right now....seems pointless to do all that work and it not end up right to only save $80........


Where at?


----------



## AVIDOutdoors (Sep 16, 2009)

If making a pair of coveralls into a sleeveless suit will keep you warm, why not just wear some big coveralls?? lol


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Buckslayer. 

You can sit all day with the Warmbag. With the holiday price of $199 and the archery talk discount of $50 that we are still honoring....you can't beat it at $149! check out the website at thewarmbag.com. Good luck in the woods.

Pat


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Look for a 3x size and try it on. Zip it up without putting your arms through the sleeves. Try and zip it up from the inside. Then see if you can move around in it.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

timberjak said:


> I use a HBS and just hunted yesterday from 1 to 5:10 pm and up a tree 38 feet and a NW wind of 10-20 mph the highs up here are single digit in mn. It kept me warm. My point is if you use coveralls you will isolate your legs kind of like finger gloves versus chopper style mitts. The body suit just cut the mustard in these temps and I could really appreciate the bag effect of the HBS. A lot of blood flow goes through your groin area hence putting out a lot of heat. I feel you will not stay warm in temp under 10 deg. in coveralls or everyone would be wearing them. I have poor circulation and really cold feet. You need your legs to stay warm or you will suffer. I feel a sleeping bag is your best bet to keep all parts warm. I have used them in the past with suspenders from a carpenter belt and had good results. If you could add a heavy hooded enclosure over the sleeping bag you would be really warm.


====

Just sat for 2hrs with my new Heater Body Suit. 14deg 15mph winds sitting on bleachers at a baseball field (no wind protection) wearing :

1000 gram irish setter grizzlys no socks
jogging pants -went commando :/ 
t-shirt
UA beanie w/heatgear

The only thing that was cold was my upper part of my neck. The top of the suit is a little loose and the collar isnt that high. The zipper to the touch is cold on the inside but not 14deg cold, feels more cool. Standing into the wind i cannot feel and wind hitting my body except my exposed neck.
Sitting like a predator gumby in the dark near a street light. I said to myself i hope no one sees me, lol. Cops patrol there quite often.

Opening suit to do some mock shots standing on the bleacher seat was a piece of cake. you did feel the warm bodyheat air leave you while being exposed for a shot, but you are not going to freeze. Look what i had on above. NOW after the suit is totally off, it didnt take that long to run for the hills back to my home with the wind whipping at me.

The zipper is kinda quiet, will try some soap or wax to see if that helps. (what do you guys use?)

Thumbs up for me!


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

how much can you get them for? i'll buy a pair of XLs and pay shipping and shoot you some more money if they are reasonable lol. PM me lol


----------



## EOB (Apr 23, 2008)

Check out the Blanket Bag. For the money this is a pretty good deal. I have one it is warm. You need a heavy coat on the top though. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Hunting-Blanket-Bag-Mossy-Oak-Original-Breakup-Warm-/290331231465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43991704e9

http://warmyourbuns.com/index.html?lmd=40232.726319


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

this might work well...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMO-3-COLOR-DE...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb352c75d


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Spend time on the heater body suit website watching the videos of how it works. If you try the coverall idea, or especially if you try something based on a sleeping bag, plan on replacing the zipper with the largest tooth plastic zipper you can find because the big toothed plastic zippers are the quietest. 

For a smaller guy, I think the converted coverall is not a bad idea for the upper body, then a sleeping bag for the lower half??


----------



## livz2hunt (Jun 16, 2004)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i have thought about using a sleeping bag


A buddy of mine in desperation actually took his mummy bag to the stand and he says it worked nicely in keeping him warm. My only fear would be having my feet restricted and falling out of the tree.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

they are a little pricy I have one your not going to make this as funtional as the real hbs I realize not everone has the funds to purchase one 
but in tis case money well spent... great product when I get tired mid day below 0 degrees I have zipped my head inside and have taken a cozy nap thats pretty cool when you can enjoy DAY in the woods when its below 0 and not suffifing a bit come early stay late bring a lunch a phone or blackberrry and enjoy the day .. still cleaning the drool out of mine LOL yes it;s that good really!!!!!!


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

EOB said:


> Check out the Blanket Bag. For the money this is a pretty good deal. I have one it is warm. You need a heavy coat on the top though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Hunting-Blanket-Bag-Mossy-Oak-Original-Breakup-Warm-/290331231465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43991704e9
> 
> I got one of these last year and well worth 35.00. My feet are what get cold first. I also used it when I hunted on the ground. Sweept away the leaves. Threw it down unzipped and sat on it. When my feet got cold just tucked them in.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Only issue I see with a sleeping bag is that they are side zip, wouldn't you want the zipper in the front?? I was up in Ny's finger lake region last weekend and wish I would of had something like this on stand I to am cheap!!


Also the zippers on bags are usually the very noisy micrcoil style. You need a large tooth plastic zipper for quietness.


----------



## huntin84 (Jan 28, 2011)

i just bought a heater body suit and i love it! and i don't think anything can come close to it and now i've been looking on heater body suit's website and they now have a bargain cave, where they sell heater body suits for pretty cheap, one is $199. maybe that will help, plus it will be a lot less work


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

Dustdevil21 said:


> Don't cut the arms off, pull them to the inside and tie them off, then if it doesn't work, you are not out too much. If you are going to rip into it, cut the inseam out and sew the fronts together, and the backs together. More like a sleeping bag, although it might not give you much room inside to move around. Might need to be a "tall" version.


I put the sleeves on a military mummy bag and couldn't have been warmer. I wore it out.
Looked like a big grub worm in the stand. Didn't even need heavy boots


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

11 year old thread but one of my favorite topics. I am 6'3" and about 250lbs so this plan isn't for me. But I think this fellow's idea is excellent and will work well for him. As a 1st cut, I agree to buy a 3X TALL version and would change nothing on the coverall and just experiment with wearing it and coming out of it to shoot using the HEATERBODYSUIT.COM resources to see what works. If it doesn't, you may likely be able to return the coverall. The next step IMO is to install a LARGE TOOTH 2way zipper with the pulls faced to the INSIDE. Because one isn't concerned with finish appearance the new zipper can just be sewn flat on the interior, and the original zipper abandoned in place. Last, you can just sew across the sleeves maybe 6" out from the body and cut them off just so they can't flap about. I've got a pair of "boot blanket" insulated overboots with my "middle cold" weather gear. Add them for the feet with this system also.


----------



## kwalker9 (Nov 29, 2021)

Ever tried the milluwake heated clothing.


----------

